
Tired of capitalism? There could be a better way - djrobstep
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/in-theory/wp/2015/09/30/tired-of-capitalism-lets-try-basic-income/
======
mindcrime
This reads like it was written by an undergrad who just took Socialism 101.
Flagged for being tripe as much as for being off-topic.

------
AnimalMuppet
I was done after the first sentence: "Capitalism is a coercive economic system
that creates persistent patterns of economic deprivation."

Objection, your honor. Assumes facts not in evidence.

I mean, I suppose that could possibly be a reasoned opinion. But you're going
to have to do a _lot_ better than merely stating it as fact if you want me to
believe it.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Agreed. The bell curve in the western world starts considerably above the rest
of the world. What is relatively deprived in America, for instance, is already
head and shoulders above most of the planet.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Which doesn't mean that it's impossible to build something better. But if you
want to build something better, you have to understand what's good about what
you're trying to replace.

